# The GAU-8A Gatling Gun... Up Close and Personal...



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Heres some pics that my buddy in the Airforce emailed me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

Holy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Sweet. Ideal for home defence.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2005)

That is quite a weapon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

thank you


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

One More..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> thank you


Damn you, I wanted to say that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Actually, neither of u is entitled to say that, being that neither of u are American...

So...... On behalf of all the American Taxpayers, I shall say Thank You...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh..._that_ weapon.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

I guess I can say it to then, Thanks! Of course, anyone who has had an A-10 come and help them out would surely say the same. A-10s rock!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Sure do! Nice pics.


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

A frighting piece of kit Les I would be interested to see the mounting points on the airframe for it .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

you'd need some bitchin' bolts.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

You might have to double up on the nuts if you dont have any locking nuts!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

and one hell of a spanner.......

that'd be myles then........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 18, 2005)

You can see more shots of this particular Avenger HERE...

If you like the A-10, I'd recommend following the link on that page...


For official USAF photos of the A-10, go HERE...


Now, to give you an idea of the size of the Avenger...







Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 18, 2005)

Good find... Thx for the link on where those shots came from..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2005)

Holy shit, that is huge!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 18, 2005)

I think this is quite fitting for the thread -


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

The plane was built around the gun, so you _know_ it's big!
Great links, Wolf.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

we were actually talking about this in school the other day


----------



## superunknown (Jul 19, 2005)

"Don't bother running, you will only die tired!" or "Ugly, but well hung!" two of my favourite quotes about the A-10...
The best attack aircraft in the world, why they even considered mothballing the flying tank is beyond me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Two words: Budget cuts.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Or "Dumb politicians".


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Same thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

True!


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

What you mean Dumb budgets. Cut politicians


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

That works too.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmm...I like that idea.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

superunknown said:


> "Don't bother running, you will only die tired!" or "Ugly, but well hung!" two of my favourite quotes about the A-10...
> The best attack aircraft in the world, why they even considered mothballing the flying tank is beyond me.



Its like the Apache...So ugly theyre beautiful...I love the looks of em, wouldnt have em any other way 8)


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2005)

where can i get me one o' thems? Gotta protect the house and all...


----------

